# Elektronikas pamati >  Integrālās mikroshēmas-pamatu pamati.

## CooFFe

Sveiki,

Centīšos savu jautājumu noformulēt pietakami skaidri, lai rastu maksimālu ieguvumu no Jūsu atbildēm gan es, gan kāds cits, kam šī informācija noderētu  :: 

Lieta sekojoša, respektīvi, īsti netopu skaidrs, kā korektāk noteikt/pārbaudīt vai Integrāla mikroshēma (IC-_integrated circuit_) ir defektīva, jeb bojāta. Nav runa par kādu konkrētu IC, bet tā, vispārēji,vai ir kādi standarta soļi,rīcība,secība kā pārbaudīt IC? Cik esmu internetā meklējis, pāris rakstus esmu pārcilājis, tad lielākoties visos gadījumos secībā ir sekojoša--> Atrodam ar interneta palīdzību aizdomīgā IC data sheet`u, palūkojamies, kurš Pin`s IC ir VCC, tad pārbaudam vai pienāk pie IC  VCC pin`a spriegums, kas norādīts data sheet`a, ja pienāk spriegums, kas data sheet norādīts, tad tālak ņemam Osciloskopu un skatāmies kādu signālu IC dod laukā, ja IC,piemēram, jādod laukā meandra formas signāls un to osciloskopā var labi un gaiši saskatīt, tad IC ir vesala? Tīri uz loģikas domājot, kāpēc gan nē, faktiski viss loģiski izskatās.  ::  Pretējā gadījumā, ja nav VCC korekts uz IC, tad meklējam vainu,kur tas spriegums pazudis un ja nekorektu signālu IC dod laukā, tad skatamies, vai tālāk sekojošie komponenti nav defektīvi un neslāpē to signālu, jeb nu IC defektīva. 

Lai nu kā, ceru, ka doma ir pareiza, ja nu galīgi esmu auzās iebraucis, tad varbūt variet izpalīdzēt ar kādu padomu no savas pieredzes? Ar RUS un ENG valodam švaki, tehniskie vārdi it sevišķi grūti izrunājami  :: 

Gaidīšu kādu pozitīvu aktivitāti no Jums, ELFA forums tautiešiem, protams, bez kritikas neiztikt  :: 

Ar cieņu,
CooFFe.

----------


## JDat

Dots: LM3886 mikroshēma. Kā pārbaudīt? Jautājums adresēts autoram.

----------


## CooFFe

Noteikt sākumā pārbaudīšu vai attiecīgi uz pin 1,5 attiecība pret GND ir spriegums robežas no -18 līdz -84v (atkarība cik lielu spriegumu dod ārā barošanas bloks), to pašu izdarīšu ar 4 pin, vai ir robežas no +18 līdz +84V, ja viss ok, tad padošu ieeja sinusoīdalu signālu un skatīšos, kas notiek izejā, vai signāls ir izejā  sinusoīdālā veidā vai kropļotā veidā. Pareizi?

----------


## JDat

Un tagad: CD4053? Tad padomā vai abām miroshēmām var pielietot vienu un to pašu testēšanas metodi.

Tālāk. Dots: PIC16F84 un AtMega328. Kā pārbaudīt?

----------


## CooFFe

Runājāto par CD4053, tad apskatos data sheet`u, šeit jau ir nepieciešams atcerēties  to, ko lekcijās mācija par loģiskajiem elementiem. Attiecīgi uz izvadiem A,B,C var tikt padots logic low līmenis, kas varētu būt 0v, vai arī padot logic hight līmeni, kas varētu būt,piemēram, 5v. Attiecīgi pievadot Logic low līmeni A kontaktam, kontakts X tiek saslēgts pozīcijā numur X0, tāpat arī ir B Y savienojas ar Y0,C Z savienojas ar Z0. Ja tiek padots logic high, tad kontakts X tiek pārslēgts uz X1 un attiecīgi rīkojoties ar B,C var panākt to pašu. Izejot cauri tam visam var pārliecināties vai signāls,kas padots X,Y,Z,attiecīgi Low vai High režīmā, tiek padots tālak X0 vai X1, Y0 vai Y1, Z0 vai Z1. Tā?

Par PIC16F84 un AtMega328- padodos, īsti nav skaidrs kā rīkoties ar programējamiem čipiem. Cik ir forumos skatīts, tik arī tās zināšanas par tiem čipiem ir so so. var būt dzelža vaina, softa vaina?

Padodos.

----------


## JDat

Kā remontēt iekārtu bez mikroshēmām?

----------


## CooFFe

Pirmais, novērtējām iekārtu, plati vizuāli, vai nav lauzta,svilusi, aplieta, aizdzīta ar putekļiem vai citiem izstrādājumiem. Skatamies vai visi pcb celiņi atrodas tur kur vajadzētu, proti, nav pusplēsta celiņa, nav sviluma pēdu,etc, kā arī vadi turās kā nākas un ir savienojums korekts. Ja ir iespējams, tad atrodam shēmu kādā no elektroniskajiem formātiem, kas ir pieejams internetā, jeb kāda grāmāta. Kā ,piemērama ,VEF 101 pastiprinātājam,shēmu var atrast internetā. Pieņemu, ka VEF`s klusē, nekas nenotiek, viss drūmākā situācija, kas vien var būt. Tad sākam pārbaudīt vai viss kārtībā ar barošanu, pats primitīvākais parbaudit vai AC kabelis darbojas, ja darbojas, tad pārbaudīt vai ir savienojums ar transformatoru, kā arī pa vidu esošais drošinātājs darbojās, ja tas viss izpildās, tad skatamies, kas notiek otrajā gala,izejā, vai AC spriegums ir,ja ir tad vai pēc taisngrieža sakrīt ar data sheeta norādātīto +/- kaut kāda volta daļa var atšķirties.Ja nav līdzsprieguma, tātad bojāts taisngrieznis, ja pirms taisngrieža nav AC, tad trafs bojāts, kāds tinums pārauts, nosvilis. Tālak skatāmies uz kondensātoriem, vai šie nav izkaltuši (lai gan ieteicams uzreiz nomainīt pret jauniem elektrolītiem). Pieņemam,ka ar barošanu viss kārtībā.Atslēdzam gala kaskādi, pieslēdzam pre ampu pie sprieguma un paskatamies vai pre amps darbojas un vai spriegums ir korekts, kas baro pre ampu. Ar signāla ģeneratoru padodam sinusoidālu signālu un skatamies, kas izzejā parādas, ja sinusoidāls signāls, tad viss kartība, pre amps darbojas, pretējā gadījumā pārbaudām pretestības, vai atbilst data sheeta pēc izmēriem, pārbaudam diodes,tranzistorus,potenciometrus(kas zin, varbūt kāds slīdkontakts bojāts.)
Tālak slēdzam klāt gala kaskādi un skatamies,kas notiek, ja skaņa parādas, tad viss ok, ja nē, tad jāmeklē vainu, kas viss drīzāk ir tranzistoros,diode jo tie vieglāk no ierindas iziet nekā pretestības, keramikas kondensātori,kāds treknāks induktīvs tinums. Vēl arī pārbaudīt vai ir kopējais sazemējums, lai nerastos lieki trokšņi fonā. Kaut kā tā?

----------


## karloslv

Un tagad, atgriežoties pie sākotnējā jautājuma 'vai ir kādi standarta soļi,rīcība,secība kā pārbaudīt IC' - kādu gan universālu pieeju te var pielietot? Bez enerģētisko lauku izpētes un šamaņa bubināšanas nekādas citas universālas metodes nebūs, kur nezinot un nepētot, kā shēmai ir _pareizi_ jāstrādā, to varētu pārbaudīt kaut kādā vispārīgā veidā. Vispārīgā pārbaude ir viena - ieslēdz un skatās, vai strādā. Ja nestrādā, skatās, vai nekūp. Ja kūp, slēdz ārā. 

Es īsti nesaprotu, ko autors cer saņemt atbildēs. No paša piemēriem taču vajadzētu būt skaidram, ka nav nekādu universālu metožu. Jaudas elektroniku pārbauda ar pilnīgi citām metodēm kā radiofrekvenču aparatūru, un pilnīgi citādi kā audio aparatūru vai loģikas shēmas.

----------


## next

Jaadomaa par to kaa iekaarta darbojas un tad var atbilstoshas diagnostikas metodes izdomaat.
Rekur primitiivs verkjis kas pirms 20 gadiem tika izmantots BK0010 remonteeshanai:

----------


## CooFFe

Atbildot uz biedra karloslv.

Jā par universiāliem un standarta  veidiem esmu auzās iebraucis, tam piekrītu. Diezgan grūti noformulēt  savu jautājumu, bet idejiski ir tā, mana doma, ko varbūt īsti skaidri  neizteicu vēlā vakara stundā ir šada:
a) Salikt visu pa plauktiņiem un saprast kādi ir IC veidi (šeit vēlētos kādu citātu no Jums saņemt, ar kādu piemēru par IC )
b)Kā  tiek veikta pārbaude,diagnostika iepriekš minēta punka (a) IC, minot  kādu piemēru no savas praktiskās pieredzes veicot pārbaudi/diagnostiku  IC.
c)saņemot atbildes/kritiku/jautājumus uz puntkiem (a) un (b), radīsies tālāk citi jautājumi.

Pāris vārdos: Neskaidrība kā iedalās IC, kā veic atbilstošai IC diagnostiku. 





> Un tagad, atgriežoties pie sākotnējā jautājuma 'vai ir kādi standarta soļi,rīcība,secība kā pārbaudīt IC' - kādu gan universālu pieeju te var pielietot? Bez enerģētisko lauku izpētes un šamaņa bubināšanas nekādas citas universālas metodes nebūs, kur nezinot un nepētot, kā shēmai ir _pareizi_ jāstrādā, to varētu pārbaudīt kaut kādā vispārīgā veidā. Vispārīgā pārbaude ir viena - ieslēdz un skatās, vai strādā. Ja nestrādā, skatās, vai nekūp. Ja kūp, slēdz ārā. 
> 
> Es īsti nesaprotu, ko autors cer saņemt atbildēs. No paša piemēriem taču vajadzētu būt skaidram, ka nav nekādu universālu metožu. Jaudas elektroniku pārbauda ar pilnīgi citām metodēm kā radiofrekvenču aparatūru, un pilnīgi citādi kā audio aparatūru vai loģikas shēmas.

----------


## karloslv

Iedalījums katram elektroniķim būs savs. Pat katram komponentu piegādātājam tas ir savs. Viens runā par 'lineārajām' mikroshēmām, citi iedala citādi. Vai PLL cilpa ir digitāla vai analoga mikroshēma? Vai varbūt 'radio' mikroshēma? Un D klases audio pastiprinātājs?

Iedali IC tā, kā tev pašam ir ērtāk un atbilstoši tam, kā tu ikdienā strādā. Vai arī tu taisies rakstīt grāmatu par universāliem iedalījumiem un pasaules kārtību?

----------


## ddff

Tak noskaidrojām, ka IC var būt miljons +1 funkcija. Vienīgā diagnostikas metode, tieši kā jebkurai iekārtai, ir principa izpratne, datu lapa un mērķtiecīgu darbību kopums. Skaidrs, ka jāsāk ar barošanu, ieejas signāliem un tad izejas pusi.

ddff

----------


## CooFFe

Mazliet smieklīgi, bet tāda doma arī pastāvēja, ka varētu uzrtakstit tādu kā User manual, kā soli pa solim veikt diagnostiku IC. Man ērtak ir ņemt piemēru no kāda cita, tāpēc arī griezos uz Elfaforums.lv ar cerību, ka kāds var padalīties ar savu piemēru, kā viņš praktiski veic diagnostiku IC.  Varbūt vari kādu konkrētu piemēru minē, kā Tu  veic diagnostiku kādam konkrētam čipam?

----------


## Didzis

Ir gan uzniversala metode, kā noskaidrot, vai aizdomīgā mikroshēma beigta. Ņemam lodāmuru un nomainam mikroshēmu, ja mikrene bija beigta, tad shēma sāk pareizi darboties, ja nē, tad seko, iepriekš te pieminētie, testera, datašita un shēmas meklējumi. Apmēram 95% gadījumu mikrenes maiņa dod pozitīvu rezultātu. Nu pārejos 5% mainam drošinātaju, vai novēršam nekontaktu tīkla vadā .Kam negadās kļūdīties  ::

----------


## CooFFe

Ko darīt, ja platei ir vairakas IC? Mainīt visas kaut kā negribās  ::  Bet doma laba.

----------


## Didzis

Runa bija par universālu metodi  :: . Ir otra universāla metode, nododam bojāto iekartu metāllūžņos un pērkam jaunu vietā. Faktiski mūsdienas šī metode pārņem visas citas. Kvalificēta meistara pakalojumi ir daudz dārgāki, kā jauna aparāta vai plates iegade. Nu piemēram, datora mātesplates, rūreria, vai tīklakartes remonts vienkarši neatmaksājas. Visa mūsdienu rūpniecība uz to orientējas. Vecos laikos katrs lauku radiomeistars, ar savu kvalifikaciju, varēja lampu radio salabot, bet mūsdienās varbūt tikai viens cilvēks uz pasaules zin kā uztaisīta jūsu mobilaā telefona plate.  Tādos apstākļos remonts aprobežojas ar vesalas plates vai bloka nomaiņu un to var veikt nekvalificēts strādnieks.

----------


## CooFFe

Labi, aizmirstam vārdu universāls. Varbūt plates remonts neatmaksājas, bet pieredze tiek iegūta jebkurā gadījumā, kaut vai esi rīkojies aplami, no kļūdām mācās  :: 
Un vispār, kaut kur skaidrā latviešu valodā ir cilāta/apcilāta tēma par IC diagnostiku? Škiet, ka nē, jebkurā gadījām, šis topiks varētu palīdzēt kādam citam, kas saskāries ar šādu problēmu.




> Runa bija par universālu metodi . Ir otra universāla metode, nododam bojāto iekartu metāllūžņos un pērkam jaunu vietā. Faktiski mūsdienas šī metode pārņem visas citas. Kvalificēta meistara pakalojumi ir daudz dārgāki, kā jauna aparāta vai plates iegade. Nu piemēram, datora mātesplates, rūreria, vai tīklakartes remonts vienkarši neatmaksājas. Visa mūsdienu rūpniecība uz to orientējas. Vecos laikos katrs lauku radiomeistars, ar savu kvalifikaciju, varēja lampu radio salabot, bet mūsdienās varbūt tikai viens cilvēks uz pasaules zin kā uztaisīta jūsu mobilaā telefona plate.  Tādos apstākļos remonts aprobežojas ar vesalas plates vai bloka nomaiņu un to var veikt nekvalificēts strādnieks.

----------


## Zigis

Man ir sākotnējam jautājumam paralēls jautājums.

Vai ir kāda universāla metode kā ātri diognosticēt mehānisku iekārtu? (piem. automobiļa ātrumkārba, vecā Singer šujmašīna, korķviļķis, uzvelkamais pulkstens, lomiks ar līko galu u.t.t.)

----------


## CooFFe

Iepriekšējā atbildē jau minēju-aizmirstam vārdu universāls. Kāpēc tā vieta, lai uzrakstītu kādu piemēru par metodi kā Jūs esiet  diagnosticējuši konkrētu IC, tā vietā tiek lieki tirzāts par neveiksmīgu jautājumu, kurš tālāk tiek definēts korektāk, vai tiešām cilvēkiem vai lietotājam Zigis tas rada kaut kādu gandarījumu un pārākumu par citu cilvēku, kurš cenšās atrisināt problēmu par IC diagnostikas veidiem,visi nevar būt tādi ģēniji, ka Zigis,piedod atvaino? Ja Zigis ir ko piedāvat, tad lūdzu izstāsti, kā tu esi rīkojies ar attiecīgo IC, nevis lieki spamojis šeit.  ::  
Protams, kritika ir vēlama, bez tās nekur , bet visam ir savas robežas.
Ar cieņu,
CooFFe.




> Man ir sākotnējam jautājumam paralēls jautājums.
> 
> Vai ir kāda universāla metode kā ātri diognosticēt mehānisku iekārtu? (piem. automobiļa ātrumkārba, vecā Singer šujmašīna, korķviļķis, uzvelkamais pulkstens, lomiks ar līko galu u.t.t.)

----------


## osscar

piekrītu vairākumam - ja blokā/iekārtā ir viena - 2 mikrenes - skaidrs, ja neiet - citam tur nav kam nosvilt izņemot mikreni. Bet ja platē ir 100 smd mikrenes un nav shēmas - kā didzis minēja - miskaste. vajag konkrētu piemēru. audio mikrenes ir viegli nočekot....kaut kādas loģikas....vieglāk aizmirst. kaut vai piem. visādu mūzikas centru un tv proceorus - ja tie nosvilst - tos nevar nopirkt.

----------


## Zigis

Labi, iespamošu vēl vienu jautājumu, tuvāk tēmai, bet tikpat glupu - kā diagnosticēt PCB ?

IC ir vienkārši melnā klucītī ielieta elektroniska shēma. shēma (gan iekš IC gan uz PCB) var būt visdažādākā, sākot no divu LEDu mirkšķinātāja līdz daudzkodolu procesoram. Vienīgā kopīgā metode - postā nr.12 vai Nr.14, viss.

Piemēram, var būt metode, pat vienkāršs testeris piem opampu pārbaudei, varbūt arī kādam citam vienkāršam pamata "ķieģelim". Taču opamps ir tikai viens no neskaitāmajiem IC tipiem, lai saprastu, ka tas ir opamps, vienalga nāksies kaut daļēji lietot 12. postā minēto metodi.

----------


## osscar

sava patiesība ir - čalis nav lasījis par minituarizāciju - sākumā bija p2p , tad pcb, tad pcb + diskrētie moduļi (tipa lielas mikrenes) - tad parastās mikrenes...tad visi smd ut.t...

----------


## CooFFe

Tas ka IC ir melns klucīts, to es jau pamanīju un to, ka tajā melnajā klucītī ir gatava elektroniska shēma tikai miniatūrā veidā arī zinu, bet paldies par atgādinājumu. PCB (PCB saprotu, kā tekstolīta plate kopā ar komponentiem(R,C,L,IC)) gadījumā, kur elementi nav ietverti vienā melnā klucītī, ir iespēja katru komponentu atseviški notestēt, bet tā kā IC viss ir iekšā iemontēts, tad situācija mazliet mainās, nevar taču atlauzt IC un katru komponentu atsevišķi notestēt, var tikai notestēt to, pie kā fiziski var pieslēgt mēriekārtu, proti, IC pin`i, un tad uz IC skatās kā uz komponentu kopu,nevis atsevišķu komponentu.Tēmas sākumā kļūdaini izteicos, bet iepriekš un tagad konkrēti pasaku, ka vēlos dzirdēt citu cilveku metodes, kā viņi nosaka defektīvo IC, vienalga kāds IC,galvenais pieminēt, kas par IC, kas tika darīts,etc.




> Labi, iespamošu vēl vienu jautājumu, tuvāk tēmai, bet tikpat glupu - kā diagnosticēt PCB ?
> 
> IC ir vienkārši melnā klucītī ielieta elektroniska shēma. shēma (gan iekš IC gan uz PCB) var būt visdažādākā, sākot no divu LEDu mirkšķinātāja līdz daudzkodolu procesoram. Vienīgā kopīgā metode - postā nr.12 vai Nr.14, viss.
> 
> Piemēram, var būt metode, pat vienkāršs testeris piem opampu pārbaudei, varbūt arī kādam citam vienkāršam pamata "ķieģelim". Taču opamps ir tikai viens no neskaitāmajiem IC tipiem, lai saprastu, ka tas ir opamps, vienalga nāksies kaut daļēji lietot 12. postā minēto metodi.

----------


## Jurkins

CooFFe, tici man, nevajag Tev rakstīt tādu grāmatu. Nu nevajag. Kas tā par modi tagad ir rakstīt "ZPD" par to, par ko nav nekādas sajēgas. Tev jau šeit daudiz rakstīja, ka IC jēdziens ir šausmīgi plašs. Es savulaik gan lodēju gan laboju ZX-spektrumus un AONus (tel. numuru noteicējus), kuros bija vairāki desmiti ciparu IC. Daļa bija tāda, kura taisīja "dzelžainus" signālus - ņēmu osci un skatījos. Zināju, kādiem signāliem jābūt. Pēc tam pie TV klāt, zināju kādai jābūt bildei, Ramus iekšā - atkal zināju, kādai bildei jābūt, pēc tam procesoru, pēc tam ROM... . A bet tagad atver vaļā ķīnīzeru 7+1 kanālu USB skaņas karti. Tur ir viena IC. Atver USB TV uztvērēju - tur ir divas IC. Holivudas filmās tikai kuļibins ar testeri atver vaļā superdatoru, daži pieskārieni ar lodāmuru un raķete asteroīdu joslā atgūst orientāciju un laimīgi sasniedz zemi. Pamēģini kinoforumos pajautāt, kā viņi to dara  :: .

----------


## CooFFe

Kāpēc vienmēr viss beidzās ar vārdiem, ja sajēgas nav, tad nekā, itkā nav iespējams lēnā garā to visu apgūt, cits ātrak, cits lēnāk. Tur jau tā lieta, ja man būtu sajēga par šo, vai tad es šeit būtu kaut ko rakstījis? Domāju, ka nē, būtu čimerējies tālāk ar savām IC un nevienu netraucētu. Kāda vaina ZPD? Tas ir slikti, ja useris grib informāciju saglabāt kāda taustāmā dokumentā? Visu jau galvā nevar sadzīt, tāpēc vajag ārējo atmiņu-ZPD, grāmatas,internets. Varbūt uzreiz atbildiet, ka nav laika/intereses uzrakstīt kādu piemēru par IC. Kam tad vispār Elfaformums domāts? Atvainojos tiem, kurus esmu aizskāris  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nu Tu vēl visu šito izlasot neesi sapratis, ka IC ir tāds vispārējs termins, ja tā var teikt. Tāpat kā gan gan kalēja veseris gan pulksteņmeistara skrūvgriezis ir instruments, bet kas šiem kopīgs?
Uzminēju gan, ka ZPD  :: .

----------


## CooFFe

Tieši ZPD tas nebūs, bet gan vairāk tā kā savi pieraksti *.doc faila, priekš sevs. Jo beidzot parādījās laiks, lai pieķertos klāt elektronikai. Labi, šī ir cīņa ar vējdzirnavām, kurā nav lemts uzvarēt  :: 

Es tikai prasu kādu praktisku piemēru ar kuru Jūs esiet saskārušies. Sapratu, ka ir miljons un viens IC, bet vismaz ar vienu, diviem esiet tak darbojies? Un es prasu secību, kā jūs notestējāt savu defektīvo IC. Tas arī viss. miniet piemēru no savas prakses  :: 




> Nu Tu vēl visu šito izlasot neesi sapratis, ka IC ir tāds vispārējs termins, ja tā var teikt. Tāpat kā gan gan kalēja veseris gan pulksteņmeistara skrūvgriezis ir instruments, bet kas šiem kopīgs?
> Uzminēju gan, ka ZPD .

----------


## Isegrim

Metode - uzspļaujam uz pirksta. Pirkstu pieliekam pie IC korpusa. Ja auksta, tad vai nu sprāgusi, vai dzīva. Ja karsta - vēl dzīva, bet, iespējams, drīz nosprāgs.  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, šī tiešām būs cīņa ar vējdzirnavām, jo, šķiet, ka Tev tāda galīgi greiza pieeja - parādījās laiks, lai pieķertos klāt elektronikai. Apmēram kā - izbrīvējās daži vakari, lai piesistu smukajai kaimiņu meičai, kura nesen ievācās. ::  

nu piem. kalšu kontrolieros stāv IC( :: )  MAX491, dators redz pirmos trīs kontrolierus, tālāk neredz. Iespraužam vadu pa tiešo ceturtajā, ja neredz, tad mainām nost MAX491, ja redz, tad mainam MAX491 trešajā. Nu lūk, šis piemērs parāda, ka Tava iecere ir absolūti bezjēdzīga.

----------


## CooFFe

Tave metode man patīk, tikai mīnuss tāds, ka viņa darbojas ļoti plašā diapozons. (Lai gan tā ir atbilde uz manu pirmo post (humors))
Tauta,saņemās, tik tiešam neviens nevēlās/nevar padalīties ar savu praktisko pieredzi?  ::  Var jau uz PM atsūtīt metodi, ja nevēlāš publiski izklāstīt vai tomēr tas ir komericiāls noslēpums, kad par to draud cietum sods?  :: 




> Metode - uzspļaujam uz pirksta. Pirkstu pieliekam pie IC korpusa. Ja auksta, tad vai nu sprāgusi, vai dzīva. Ja karsta - vēl dzīva, bet, iespējams, drīz nosprāgs.

----------


## CooFFe

Tad kāda būs pareizā pieeja, lai mana iecere būtu jēdzīga? (Tikai bez negācijām)  ielikšu arī smaidiņu,drošības dēļ  :: 




> Jā, šī tiešām būs cīņa ar vējdzirnavām, jo, šķiet, ka Tev tāda galīgi greiza pieeja - parādījās laiks, lai pieķertos klāt elektronikai. Apmēram kā - izbrīvējās daži vakari, lai piesistu smukajai kaimiņu meičai, kura nesen ievācās. 
> 
> nu piem. kalšu kontrolieros stāv IC()  MAX491, dators redz pirmos trīs kontrolierus, tālāk neredz. Iespraužam vadu pa tiešo ceturtajā, ja neredz, tad mainām nost MAX491, ja redz, tad mainam MAX491 trešajā. Nu lūk, šis piemērs parāda, ka Tava iecere ir absolūti bezjēdzīga.

----------


## Jurkins

Oma likums  :: .

----------


## CooFFe

Oma likums ir apskatīts gan Fizikas nodarbības, gan ETP, gan Ķēdēs, gan citos priekšmetos.
Man patīk tavs piegājiens-pozitīvi.  :: 




> Oma likums .

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja jau ķēdes Tev ir bijušas, tad būtu jāsaprot, ka elektronika tagad nav gluži tas pats, kas gadus 50 atpakaļ, kad visu taisīja uz 1-2 lampām apmēram pēc vienas un tās pašas shēmas (joks)  :: . Tiec skaidrībā, ko tad īsti gribi, jo visu elektroniku tev *.doc pieraksti nepalīdzēs apgūt.

----------


## CooFFe

Ķēdes tiek apskatiti R, C, L elementi, to ietekme uz signaliem,etc. Bet Apskati, lūdzu, 27 postu!  :: 

Es tikai prasu kādu praktisku piemēru ar kuru Jūs esiet saskārušies.  Sapratu, ka ir miljons un viens IC, bet vismaz ar vienu, diviem esiet  tak darbojies? Un es prasu secību, kā jūs notestējāt savu defektīvo IC.  Tas arī viss. miniet piemēru no savas prakses  :: 





> Nu ja jau ķēdes Tev ir bijušas, tad būtu jāsaprot, ka elektronika tagad nav gluži tas pats, kas gadus 50 atpakaļ, kad visu taisīja uz 1-2 lampām apmēram pēc vienas un tās pašas shēmas (joks) . Tiec skaidrībā, ko tad īsti gribi, jo visu elektroniku tev *.doc pieraksti nepalīdzēs apgūt.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu bet es minēju reālu piemēru ar MAX491.

----------


## CooFFe

Un par to es saku paldies un gaidu līdzīgu aktivitāti no citiem pieredzes pilniem Elfaforums lietotājiem.




> Nu bet es minēju reālu piemēru ar MAX491.

----------


## tornislv

Nezinu, vai latviski ko atradīsi.

Angliski ir, gluži kā bībele, nelaiķa Pease grāmata par trabļu atšaušanu analogajās shēmās:

http://uldis.info/jvc/PEASE,_R._A.__..._Circuits_.pdf

http://uldis.info/jvc/ <-- tur ir vēl dažas grāmatas, bet tīri iesācējiem.

----------


## Didzis

Labi, piemērs iz dzīves. Kaimiņš atnes mūzikas centru. Rādot kautkādu kļūdu. Es tos sū** bumboxxsus, ar mirguļojošām lampiņām, kā sugu neciešu  un par visam varēm gribēju atkratīties, bet nu labi. Uzprasam Google, ko tā par šo aparātu domā. Uzreiz izlec desmitiem tēmu ar vienu problēmu un tādu pašu kļūdu uz displeja. Tas tikai apstiprina manas aizdomas,ka tas mūzikas centrs ir sū** Google saka, ka izejas mikrene nokauta. Nopērkam mikreni, ielodējam un bumboxs arkal skan.  Lūk konkrēta netodika, kā bez testera un pilnīgi bez poņas shēmā atrodam, kura mikroshēma beigta. Es jau saprotu, ka tu gribi radiotehniskiu pieeju šim jautājumam, bet mēs dzīvojam interneta laikmetā.

----------


## CooFFe

Paldies par materiāliem, noderīgi.  :: 




> Nezinu, vai latviski ko atradīsi.
> 
> Angliski ir, gluži kā bībele, nelaiķa Pease grāmata par trabļu atšaušanu analogajās shēmās:
> 
> http://uldis.info/jvc/PEASE,_R._A.__..._Circuits_.pdf
> 
> http://uldis.info/jvc/ <-- tur ir vēl dažas grāmatas, bet tīri iesācējiem.

----------


## CooFFe

Didzis perfekti pateica ko es vēlos un kā vēlos. Paldies  ::  
Topiks joprojam aktuāls un protams, es vēlos to visu apskatīt no radiotehnikas puses  :: 
Paldies.




> Labi, piemērs iz dzīves. Kaimiņš atnes mūzikas centru. Rādot kautkādu kļūdu. Es tos sū** bumboxxsus, ar mirguļojošām lampiņām, kā sugu neciešu  un par visam varēm gribēju atkratīties, bet nu labi. Uzprasam Google, ko tā par šo aparātu domā. Uzreiz izlec desmitiem tēmu ar vienu problēmu un tādu pašu kļūdu uz displeja. Tas tikai apstiprina manas aizdomas,ka tas mūzikas centrs ir sū** Google saka, ka izejas mikrene nokauta. Nopērkam mikreni, ielodējam un bumboxs arkal skan.  Lūk konkrēta netodika, kā bez testera un pilnīgi bez poņas shēmā atrodam, kura mikroshēma beigta. Es jau saprotu, ka tu gribi radiotehniskiu pieeju šim jautājumam, bet mēs dzīvojam interneta laikmetā.

----------


## JDat

Tiešām izklausās pēc cīņas ar vējdzirnavām. Tomēr. CooFFe, pats ļoti labi parakstīja samērā univerisālu pieeju remontam. Tika viena nianse: "nomainam vādru mikroshēma pret vārdu iekārta". Kāda starpība vai iekārta satur vai nesatur mikroshēmas? Piedāvāju neieciklēties uz mikroshēmām, bet gan uz kopēju remonta metodiku iekārtām. Tālāk sākas nianses. Piemēram ko darīt ja pastiprinātājs bez slodzes strādā labi. Smuka sinosoīda izejā utml, bet pieslēdz slodzi klāt un sinusoīda ir sakorpļota vai arī nevar attīstīt pilnu amplitūdu?

----------


## ddff

OK - tikko salaboju joslu filtru, kam klusums vienā kanālā. IC tur visi DIP8 korpusos NE5532A. Kāda, Tavuprāt, diagnostika?
Pamēriju, ka izejā +8 VDC un tūlīt noskaidroju, ka pazudusi negatīvā pleca barošana. Darbs 3 minūtēm. Korpusa jaukšana aizņēma vairāk laika.

Prasīji tak kaut ko no prakses...

ddff

----------


## tornislv

> Piemēram ko darīt ja pastiprinātājs bez slodzes strādā labi. Smuka sinosoīda izejā utml, bet pieslēdz slodzi klāt un sinusoīda ir sakorpļota vai arī nevar attīstīt pilnu amplitūdu?


 Tak ezim skaidrs - gala (jaudas) tranzistori uz "garo" nosviluši, kā sprieguma pastiprinātājs strādā, bet draiveri strāvu netur.  ::

----------


## JDat

Piedod, TornisLV. Aizmirsu pierakstīt ka tas ir jautājums autoram.  ::

----------


## ezis666

> Tak ezim skaidrs - gala (jaudas) tranzistori uz "garo" nosviluši, kā  sprieguma pastiprinātājs strādā, bet draiveri strāvu netur.


 Protams ka Ezim skaidrs :: 
Es pārbaudu Atmega un Attiny:
iespraužu savā platē ar LEDIEM uz katru kāju, iedzenu savu testIOMega.hex vai testIOTiny.hex un paskatos vai visas izejas strādā.

----------


## JDat

ezis666. Jā super, tikai nianse: atmega bija iešuta un atradās iekārtās, kuras FW nevar dabūt!  ::

----------

